# Alternatief op XMMS?

## Htbaa

Omdat XMMS steeds stopt met het afspelen van muziek als ik aan het scrollen ben door een website ben ik op zoek naar een alternatief. Zelfs nu ik gewoon type stopt het ding er mee, hij zet het nummer gewoon op pauze. Welke programma's zijn vergelijkbaar met XMMS en zijn wel een stuk stabieler? Alvast bedankt.

----------

## frenkel

Beep-media-player (# emerge beep-media-player) of XMMS2

----------

## Htbaa

Thanks, met deze player geen probleem!

----------

## Q-collective

```
emerge amarok
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## garo

Ik ben ook overgestapt van xmms naar amarok, niet omdat xmms problemen gaf maar omdat amarok gewoon fantastisch is !

features als : automatisch lyrics zoeken, id3tags aanvullen, wikipedia artikels over de groep zoeken,...

----------

## BlackEdder

Musicpd ook wel mpd genoemd.

----------

## yngwin

HÃ©, een Nederlander bij mij in de buurt? Ik woon in Harrow, da's niet zo ver van Egham vandaan toch?

----------

## BlackEdder

Aannemend dat dit thread wel ongeveer afgelopen is voer ik dan even een hijack uit. Nee Harrow is inderdaad niet zover weg (volgens multimap). Wat doe je daar dan?

Ik doe hier een Phd aan de Royal Holloway, University of London.

----------

## krolden

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Musicpd ook wel mpd genoemd.

 

another vote for mpd   :Smile: 

----------

## yngwin

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Nee Harrow is inderdaad niet zover weg (volgens multimap). Wat doe je daar dan?

 

Momenteel werk ik voor een marktonderzoeksburo, maar de bedoeling is om mijn eigen web design/development business op te bouwen.

----------

## Wietze

Mpd met als player Cookies (www.syscrash2k.hopto.org)

of met ncmpc

of mpc

of gmp

----------

## faberic

ik gebruik totem voor een liedje, mplayer voor video.

Wat is er mis met totem?

----------

## Htbaa

Niemand zegd toch dat er wat mis is met Totem? Ik vind het zelf geen fijne media player, ook niet voor video.

Trouwens, Beep Media Player heeft net als XMMS er last van dat het nummer pauzeerd als er teveel schijf en/of processor activiteit is. Kan misschien ook komen omdat ik een laptop hdd heb, die langzamer is dan gewone hdd's. Maar is het niet mogelijk dat een nummer geheel wordt ingeladen, zodat de media player niet meer hoeft te pauzeren?

----------

## BlackEdder

Weet je zeker dat je dma aan hebt? Als het probleem zig alleen/ook voordoet wanneer er veel cpu activiteit is kan je preempt activeren in de kernel. Dat zorgt ervoor dat geen enkel process 100% cpu in beslag kan nemen -> is meestal wel fijn voor de desktop.

----------

## Htbaa

En wat mag DMA dan zijn?

Preemt heb ik overigens niet aan staan zie ik.

----------

## BlackEdder

emerge hdparm als je het no niet hebt en:

```
root@zaphod:~# hdparm /dev/hda

....

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

....
```

DMA is van belang voor de snelheid van je harddrive, PIO (de ancient manier) werkt altijd, maar voor DMA moet je de juiste IDE chipset in je kernel hebben zitten. DMA is echt een stuk sneller (10x) dan PIO.

----------

## Htbaa

using_dma staat op 1. Readahead staat op 256. Moet die misschien niet hoger?

----------

## racoontje

mocp!

----------

## ruben

 *Htbaa wrote:*   

> Trouwens, Beep Media Player heeft net als XMMS er last van dat het nummer pauzeerd als er teveel schijf en/of processor activiteit is. Kan misschien ook komen omdat ik een laptop hdd heb, die langzamer is dan gewone hdd's. Maar is het niet mogelijk dat een nummer geheel wordt ingeladen, zodat de media player niet meer hoeft te pauzeren?

 

Ik heb dus ook last van dat probleem. Ook een laptop harde schijf, 4200rpm. Wanneer andere software stevig bezig is op de harde schijf, dan stopt die gewoon met spelen. Ik zou ook willen dat die gewoon iedere keer het volledige liedje cachet en ik denk dat lang geleden zoiets mogelijk was met XMMS, maar precies gaat dat nu niet meer. Behalve dan voor streaming dingen. Trouwens, op een laptop is het zowiezo leuk dat die liedjes zou cachen omdat die dan niet constant de harde schijf laat draaien. Soms kopieer ik een volledige playlist in /dev/shm, maar da's ook vervelend.

----------

## Parasietje

Ik zou iets proberen te programmeren in FUSE, of eens kijken of dat niet al gebeurd is. Het lijkt me niet zo moeilijk, gewoon een filesystem binden maar bij een request ALLES in RAM laden meteen. Kijk anders eens naar het FUSE voorbeeld en kijk of je dat kan aanpassen. Je kan zelf FUSE instellen om te bufferen (dacht ik  :Mad: )

----------

## ruben

 *Parasietje wrote:*   

> Ik zou iets proberen te programmeren in FUSE, of eens kijken of dat niet al gebeurd is.

 

*prachtig idee* ik mij altijd afvragen waarvoor die fuse nu "echt" handig is... ik heb ooit gelezen dat er ruby bindingen voor zijn, misschien dat ik aan ruby genoeg heb. Uiteindelijk kan dat niet zo moeilijk zijn. En daar zitten een aantal leuke mogelijkheden in...  bv als je ziet dat er een playlist ingelezen wordt, kun je de files erin al zoveel mogelijk proberen te cachen. Leuk projectje voor als ik eens meer tijd heb.  :Smile: 

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

iTunes!

xmms vreet al mijn geheugen op en daarna al de swap

beep media player 'bevriesd' en zorgt ervoor dat ik enkel men cursor nog kan gebruiken. shutdown moet met de knop van de pc (3sec)

dusja..

----------

## toMeloos

beep media player (gtk+ 2.x versie van xmms)

rhythmbox (gtk+ 2.x)

muine (gtk+ 2.0)

amarok (qt)

----------

## Q-collective

 *Lazy_Dewd wrote:*   

> iTunes!
> 
> xmms vreet al mijn geheugen op en daarna al de swap
> 
> beep media player 'bevriesd' en zorgt ervoor dat ik enkel men cursor nog kan gebruiken. shutdown moet met de knop van de pc (3sec)
> ...

 

Dan doe jij toch iets serieus verkeerd...

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Dan doe jij toch iets serieus verkeerd...

 

T zou naar het schijnt iets te make hebben met mn alsa-drivers in combinatie met plugins, maar er ik had nog niets gevonden om het op te lossen spijtiggenoeg. er is zojuist een nieuwe versie van alsa-drivers geinstalleerd en totnutoe crasht xmms niet meer.  :Wink:  bmp nog niet geprobeerd

----------

## Aries-Belgium

@TS: Wat is er eigenlijk mis met xmms?

Ik heb persoonlijk nog geen enkel probleem gehad met xmms ...

[EDIT]

Oké, stond dus in uw eerste post  :Very Happy: 

Het is eigenlijk geen xmms probleem, maar eerder een alsa probleem. Ik heb hetzelfde probleem gehad. Als ik een webpagina opende met Firefox happerde mijn geluid in elke speler ... ik heb ze toen ook allemaal afgegaan ... tot ik ondekte dat alsa eigenlijk het probleem was. Ik had toen alsa in m'n kernel als een module. Ik heb daarna alsa mee in de kernel gecompiled en nu heb geen enkel probleem ...

----------

## Q-collective

 *Aries-Belgium wrote:*   

> @TS: Wat is er eigenlijk mis met xmms?
> 
> Ik heb persoonlijk nog geen enkel probleem gehad met xmms ...
> 
> [EDIT]
> ...

 

Hmm, er hoort eigenlijk geen snelheidsverschil te zitten tussen een module en meegecompileerd. Beetje vreemd.

----------

## Htbaa

Bij mij zit ALSA al in de kernel gebakken.

----------

## ruben

Effe een followup... ik heb mijn alsa instellingen van xmms eens aangepast.

Nu heb ik bij de alsa output plugin, bij advanced settings:

```
buffer time: 500ms

period time: 50ms

XMMS buffer time: 1000ms
```

En nu skipt mijn XMMS nagenoeg nooit meer. Bij heel zware schijfactiviteit zou ie misschien nog efkes "stotteren", maar hij blijft door spelen, terwijl ie vroeger gewoon bleef hangen vanaf er een beetje schijfactiviteit was.

----------

